# spear fishing holes



## pointer_guy (Jan 8, 2007)

Wondering how some other people cute there holes for spearing the way I have been doing is alot of work, If you have a easy why please help me out


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Easiest that I have found is a good auger with sharp blades. Then I take my spud bar and push the remaining chunk down under the ice and give it a good shove to get it away from my hole. Works for me! Cutting a spear hole is never easy.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I haven't speared for years, but around 20 years ago we used to use a chainsaw. One that you had to pump oil onto the blade. Maybe you can't find those any more but that sure made for a nice easy hole, just cut and push the block in and away from you. Don't use one that has been oiled because it made a mess of your hole.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

SODSUCKER said:


> I haven't speared for years, but around 20 years ago we used to use a chainsaw. One that you had to pump oil onto the blade. Maybe you can't find those any more but that sure made for a nice easy hole, just cut and push the block in and away from you. Don't use one that has been oiled because it made a mess of your hole.


Sorry I miss read your post.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I think he means the chainsaws where you had to pump oil on the chain manually worked well because when you used them for cutting ice holes you just wouldn't use any oil (the water provides the lubrication). The chainsaws of today use an automatic chain oiling system. Of course you can still use newer chainsaws to cut holes...just empty out the chain oil compartment.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

What I've always done for our spear shack is to cut 4 holes, for each side of the square. So 4 x 4 x 4 x4. and one last hole right in the middle. take one of those longer ice saws to cut the remainder of the ice holding your square together. After cutting you are left with a floating square. We then attached and steel pipe to the end of a wench (we used a 4-wheeler). Slide the pipe thru the middle hole which would come out the other side and put the wheeler in reverse thus pulling the ice chunk out.

Hope this made some sense..


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I think sodsucker was implying that he used an older chainsaw with a manual chain oiler. He said not to oil the chain or it would mess up your hole. The water would be enough lube for cutting ice.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes it was a older chain saw that you had to pump the oil onto the chain. Brings back alot of fine memories. Ther is nothing better than seeing a big pike slam your decoy and then float back in for a very brief second, making that perfect throw where you hit them at just the right spot were it freezes them, until you throw them out the door and they go nuts. Better than any kind of drug.


----------



## pointer_guy (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

What I always do is mark your hole out with a chisel, use the auger to cut one hole in a corner and then use a nice sharp ice saw to follow your chisel line. You'll be surprised on how easy it is to turn a 90 with it, and how fast you can cut your hole. You still might get a little winded however. Once that is completed take your chisel to break up the ice chunk in two, I then use an old pair of old logging tongs to pull the ice up. Personally I don't like to push the ice under because I've always been taught that fish possibly can see it, and you can't always push it away from the house very far, but that's just my opinion. Once I have the ice out, I then break it up more so snowmobiles, etc. don't hit it. As far as chainsaws go, I don't like to use them because of the fact that some oil is always left over and when you first spear out of the hole you can see the oil film. Good luck.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

maanjus is right. The chainsaw that we used never saw oil. We learned that the hard way, once it is used with oil it never is free from it and you will always have the oil film to deal with. Plus it sure kicks out a rooster tail of water when you finally reach it.


----------



## jchoops13 (May 17, 2007)

I've always been told not to use a chainsaw, because it makes the edges of your hole smooth and shiny, and the fish can see that. I just use a nice sharp auger and cut the the hole 4 holes wide by 3 holes tall, and then ur left with a small rectangular piece of ice in the middle. Pull that chunk of ice out with a pair of logging tongs so you can put it back in the hole when ur done (to protect snowmobilers). Once you got the chunk out use a chisel to chip off any sharp edges. Good Luck


----------

